# Silver Flute W14RC25-04 ohm 5-1/2" Wool Cone



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

I got a pair of these up and running today, they totally blew my mind.

I have them in a small (24"x7"x9") boom box, powered by 

6moons audio reviews: Sonic Impact Class-T amp

maybe 15 watts.

I have them running full range, no x-over or anything.

the bass these suckers put out is R.E.D.I.C.U.L.O.U.S.

EASILY down to 40 hz maybe lower. WITH LOTS OF AUTHORITY (seriously, i kept looking at them and laughing when i first turned them on and heard what they were doing)

its some of the the cleanest deepest smoothest most musical bass ive ever heard, and its a 5.5" driver.(sounds like a clean 10" sub)

mids and highs are 'recessed' but i like the overall sound personally.(transparent warm n bassy with some mids n highs thrown in)

its easily possible i will buy another pair and try them in my van as a dedicated mid, or build some speakers for a friend, or both.

so many people get hung up on forum boners and cost (if it isnt expensive it cant be good)

wrong imo.

if your bored model them in my box for me, im sure there is a big hump from 120-30hz 


https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=843

this is why i wanted to try them


"the unique properties of the Silver Flute 8 inch wool cone drivers. Unique because they require one of the smallest enclosures for an 8 inch woofer anywhere in the world. Unique because they are an honest 94dB efficient with a single watt of power. Unique because they have nearly flawless frequency balance out past 6kHz with no crossover of any kind. The result is simply unbelievable performance that trounces many floor standing speakers 3 times their size"

http://www.decware.com/newsite/DM945.html


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the review. 
Are you using them without a tweeter? Would it be a good idea to throw one in? I've been looking for a pair of DIY bookshelves for a while...

Thanks.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Mless5 said:


> Thanks for the review.
> Are you using them without a tweeter? Would it be a good idea to throw one in? I've been looking for a pair of DIY bookshelves for a while...
> 
> Thanks.


no tweeter, 

ive been listening to fostex 167e for a long time with no tweeter, im used to the sound.

given the choice between 

the transparency of a full range driver with no x over

or

a 2/3 way speaker with crossovers (veiled)

for any longer listening sessions (1 hour +) i enjoy the full range more.

id recc you try a pair without a tweeter first, give it a few days to get used to the sound, if you want a tweeter you can always add one.

for a few dollars more you can get the 8", and the response curve is even smoother..

https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=150&products_id=848


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I had (still have) the 6.5" versions over 5 years ago in my work van....very capable driver and popular among the DIY for some time. Glad you like the smaller version...


----------

